# Rookie photographer and airshow Oostwold



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, I'm one of those lazy guys who only use full automatic pocket camera's. But now, my wife bought a Canon EOS 1000D, so I decided to improve my skills on this airshow. First everything on automatic, but at the end of the show, finally using full automatic, I think I made some decent photo's with this much too complicated camera 

What's the deal: In the far North of the NL lies a timy (880 m) grass airstrip with the abitious name "Oostwold Airport". The owner has a warbird, P51D "Damn Yankee", one of the finest looking P51's I've ever seen. He organises a small airshow, every 2 years or so and even manages to get some rare birds as you will see. About 15000 people come to these shows and as the farmland is big, there's plenty of room for everyone. One of those nice, small relaxed airshows..

Damn Yankee was unfortunately not able to fly, so I made a fewstatic shots of her. I only had a big (60-300) lens, so you'll have to do with some crazy closeups. One lesson learned 

Coming up, some more P51...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2009)

Always there, Big Beautiful Doll.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2009)

AN-2 arriving and Dutch Display team Fokker 4, flying Fokker S11 instructors

Stay tuned I'll upload many more pics later. I made 400 pics, many cap (Hurray for digital). Don't worry, I only selected a few


----------



## DBII (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice arishow. 

DBII


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2009)

Some french guy who learnes Cranes to fly, also can fly formation with them. They apparently think he's their mother. An impressive sight.
A flying L-39 and a Lysander on the ground..

With the L-39 I decided that automatic was not the way to go


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 2, 2009)

good stuff ,you guys with your DSLRs make me jealous


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2009)

Dutch Magister jet
Pitts special display
Saab Safir
Seagul formation (Piagy's)


----------



## imalko (Jun 2, 2009)

Great photos,thanks for sharing! Is there more to come?
I'm jealous too, for not be able to see something like this in my country. (I mean WW2 warbirds like that "Damn Yankee" Mustang.)

By the way plane on that last photo with invasion stripes in post #5 isn't Lysander. It looks like Stinson Reliant to me.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2009)

Small airfield indeed
Wingwalkers
Yak 52 and Yak 11

Coming much more...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2009)

imalko said:


> It looks like Stinson Reliant to me.



Yes, DC2, Hurricane, Spit still to come.

I already thought it didn't look right. Thanks for clearing up.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2009)

The Hurrycane, just restored in January this year. Great a/c. Took about 100 photo's of it..

Tomorrow the last few, DC2 Uiver, P51, Spitfire.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 2, 2009)

Your right. He does get some nice planes there! What are those Russian planes in the 1st pic of #2? Yak's?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice stuff Marcel! Looks an excellent little airshow, good you got nice weather as well.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2009)

For a 'rookie' you got some darned good shots, Marcel! I love those ones with the cranes, and the Hurricane taking off, if cropped, could be straight out of the BoB. And yes, the 'Lysander' is a Stinson AT-19, supplied under Lend-Lease to the Royal Navy Fleet Air Arm as the 'Reliant'.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2009)

Nicely done, Marcel!


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 2, 2009)

All I can say is .............WOW! great pics , man.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. Terry, you won't believe how many pics are crap. I just selected the presentable ones.


Thorlifter said:


> Your right. He does get some nice planes there! What are those Russian planes in the 1st pic of #2? Yak's?


Yup, Yak 50 and 52, see below.
There was a glider doing aerobatics.
And the Spitfire, a MK.XI reconnaissance Spitfire. Difficult to photograph with its colours, but what a beauty.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 3, 2009)

The 3rd P51 was Old Crow.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally the star of the show: PH-AJU "Uiver", the world's only flying DC2. NL's pride. She's really in top condition as you can see. What amazed me is that being the biggest a/c on the field it took off with slight tailwind within half the strip, about 400 meters.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 3, 2009)

A rare formation:


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2009)

You really got some great photos, Marcel!

And what a treat to see that DC2 fly in...awesome!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2009)

The DC-2 is real nice. I do know of one other one here in California. It flew into Camarillo about 9 months ago on it's way north. I think it was going to Seattle IIRC.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2009)

Excellent stuff Marcel. Lovely pics of the DC2.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 3, 2009)

evangilder said:


> The DC-2 is real nice. I do know of one other one here in California. It flew into Camarillo about 9 months ago on it's way north. I think it was going to Seattle IIRC.



You're right,that's the N1934D, restored in 2007 in currently in Museum of Flight in Seattle, Washington. My info was out of date


----------



## ontos (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh, my, my, my. Great shots Marcel, the only thing I have is a small digital. I'm going to have to ask Santa for one of those cameras, maybe if I'm nice She'll get me one.  8)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2009)

Some really nice shots there Marcel, thanks. Do you happen to know if the aerobatic glider was flown by a woman pilot?
If so, it's possible that it's the same charming lady I met a couple of times when I used to manage the Fire Crews and marshallers for the air show at my local club. She used to put on a fantastic show, synchronised to some rather nice music. Her finale was to land off a loop, very skilful and dramatic.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2009)

Excellent pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Some really nice shots there Marcel, thanks. Do you happen to know if the aerobatic glider was flown by a woman pilot?
> If so, it's possible that it's the same charming lady I met a couple of times when I used to manage the Fire Crews and marshallers for the air show at my local club. She used to put on a fantastic show, synchronised to some rather nice music. Her finale was to land off a loop, very skilful and dramatic.



Nope, it was a Dutch male. But it was synchonised to music and quite astonishing.


----------



## DBII (Jun 4, 2009)

nice shots, any more?

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Marcel. great to watch though isn't it? Especially if used to hearing screaming engines during aerobatics!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats a nice formation I think the DC2 would be working pretty hard to keep up


----------



## Marcel (Jun 5, 2009)

DBII said:


> nice shots, any more?
> 
> DBII


I have many more, but not sure if I want to post them 


pbfoot said:


> Thats a nice formation I think the DC2 would be working pretty hard to keep up


I think the others were struggling with the low speed. 
But you should have heard the sound when they flew over our head. Wow!


----------

